# A cloud of bee s will freak out a new bee keeper



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Even in Jacksonville the queen does not mate with her brothers. You are describing swarm behavior, but that is late in the day to swarm.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

if your hive was full of bees and honey I would say it's swarmed, the only other time I see bees looking like they are swarming is when a virgin leaves a nuc on her mating flight and a heap of bees leave with her just like a swarm the difference is they usually come back to the hive within a minute or so.

If you saw your bees leave and not come back then it's a swarm.


----------



## Jimbert (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, The bee s dident stay out long, and came back. I dident know drones are the same a a queens brother. I guess I better hit the books somemore. I have opened the super and they still hane alot of room to build etc. Thanks again, for any futher comments.


----------

